# Aqua fauna that can helps on reducing algae



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie in this planted aquarium hobby. Just started my new tank 3 weeks ago. I have been doing a lot of reading and googling to get information on algae as never i have a clue that algae can have so many different types and so annoying to deal with 

I'm thinking of starting this thread so that experts can share some information on what type of fauna we can add to remove xxx type of algae.

Hope you guys can help. And newbie like me can learn from the info given. thanks.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Here are some fauna that will devour various types of algae:

- All types of Ottocinclus (feeds on mainly green algae and brown algae, -no Cladophora or thread algae);
- Crossocheilus (will eat red algae as well as various green algae including thread alge. Also eats your fish food<< so dont overfeed if you want these babies to graze on your algae!);
- Black Molly (green algae);
- Plecostomus sp. (eats most types of green algae and sometimes plants too);
- Daphnia, Brine Shrimp (green water);
- Nerite snails (spot algae, green dust algae);
- Shrimp (similar dish like ottocinclus, may vary among species).

I dont know any fish of eating Cladophora, Silk algae or green Beard algae.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

True Crossocheilus also known by the common name of SIAMESE algae eater are very hard to come by in the public trade.


I suggest aquabid.com for those guys. 
Do not buy them from a store, the commercial trade tends to label fish what they really arent.


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

hi glaucus & whitedevil, thanks so much for the tips!


----------



## ncutler (Mar 5, 2009)

Not mentioned is also the American/Florida flagfish (Jordanella floridae) which will eat hair algae.


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

Rosy and cherry barbs will eat hair algae.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Amano shrimp will eat hair algae if kept hungry enough. They will also eat other algaes.

Should have also added the Sicyopterus goby. These things are amazing. They love BBA and are so much fun to watch. Invertz Factory sells them Here's the link:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images_orig/Sicyopterus_sp/


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is a link to a very useful article on the types of algae and the means of controlling each type.

http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm

It has excellent photos on identifying the true Siamese Algae Eater (aka SAE).


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

gheitman said:


> Here is a link to a very useful article on the types of algae and the means of controlling each type.
> 
> http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm
> 
> It has excellent photos on identifying the true Siamese Algae Eater (aka SAE).


thanks alot. very good read.

btw, i have alot of spot algae, my otto, shrimp and the siamese algae eater seems dont like to eat it tho


----------



## oakleyhoma (Nov 11, 2008)

Add fast growing stem plants to compete with the algae perhaps?


----------

